# Change default player for avi files?



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Is there a way to change the default player just for the avi files? My default player is Quicktime but it doesn't play avi files... Is there a way to change the default so I don't have to use the right click "open with".


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

1. Click on an avi file then 
2. Type Command + i
3. Change the "open with:" drop down menu to what ever you want 
4. Click on the "change all button"
5. Accept changes.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Is there a way to change it for all my avi files? Or do i need to do it individually to eachfile?


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

ummm, see answer #4

or download Perian and use quicktime... VLC rocks as well


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

if you click the "change all" button, all avi files will now be opened by your new default player.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Daktari!


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

You are welcome.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Have you installed Flip4Mac and Perian? Quicktime should play almost anything out there right now with those installed.


----------

